# Question on port names/versions (KDE)



## Crotalus (Jun 24, 2018)

I have been updating my system and have a question on KDE. I have found that some ports have the following; "port-name" and "port-name-kde4".

What is the difference and which should be used? The one with or without the suffix "-kde4"?

Thanks!


----------



## abishai (Jun 24, 2018)

port-name-kde4 is a legacy version (QT4)
port-name is the current (QT5).


----------

